# ما هيا انواع المحركات ؟



## م/ مصطفي (18 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته​اخواني ..
اريد معرفه اسم اول محرك تم تصنيعه و استخدامه للمحركات الاتيه :​ 
-Turbojet (1 & 2 & 3 spoole
- Turboprop(1 & 2 & 3 spoole
- Popofan
- Aft fan
- Turboshaft
- Ramjet
- Turbo fan (without after burrner 
- Turbo fan (with after burrner​ 
و يا ريت يكون مصاحب تاريخ التصنيع​ 
و جزاكم الله كل خير 
والسلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (19 مايو 2006)

بجد يا جماعه انا عاوز اعرف المعلومات اللي طلبتها ...لانها هتيجي سوال في الامتحان الاسبوع القادم بلسان الدكتور شخصياااا ..
فرجاء محدش يبخل عليا باي معلومه 
و جزاكم الله خيراا


----------



## جاسر (19 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

http://inventors.about.com/library/inventors/bljetengine.htm

ابحث في قوقيل first+ اسم المحرك ...


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (19 مايو 2006)

الدكتور اسمه احمد فايز صح


----------



## م/ مصطفي (19 مايو 2006)

هو فعلا دكتور احمد فايز ...هو مشهور اوي لدرجادي ولا ايه :81:  

- مشكور جدااا اخي / جاسر علي الينك .


----------



## م/ مصطفي (20 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 

اخي/ جاسر ..انا دورت علي جوجل و استخدمت الينك اللي حضرتك مدهولي ..و عرفت احصل علي اسمين لمحركين فقط ..و هم ..
-(turbo fan after burnner mixed ...(TF30
-turbo fan mixed ...(GT8D 

و معرفتش اوصل لاسماء محركات تانيه ... فمعلش ياريت كمان مساعده 
و جزاكم الله خيرا
و السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته


----------



## tand (20 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,
الموضوع منقول ارجو ان تتم به الفائده


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (21 مايو 2006)

تكلرم اخي الكريم بس ده مش اللي احنا محتاجه وكتر خيرك


----------



## جاسر (21 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

ابحث في الموسوعه: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page

مثلاً ramjet
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ramjet
[LINE]hr[/LINE]
Leduc's Model 010 was the first-ever ramjet-powered aircraft to fly, in 1949.
[LINE]hr[/LINE]
.
.

تأكد من بعض الأسماء مثل popofan أعتقد تقصد turofan او turbprop
كذلك aft burner هذا ليس محرك بل إضافة ان صح التعبير مثل الضاغط 


حاول تستخدم كلمات توصلك لنتائج دقيقة 

history
first
year

يعني تحتاج بحث وصبر 

بالتوفيق​


----------



## مهندس طيار (23 مايو 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
عوضك علي الله لو كان دكتور أحمد فايز يا أيروا ديناميك 
عموما انا عايزك تركز علي الاسئله الاخري في الامتحان لان دكتور أحمد فايز بيوضع السؤال ده نقطه اضافيه للمتميزين ودائما ما يكون الدرجة الكبري علي الاسئله الاخري واقل درجه علي هذا السؤال 

بارك الله فيك يا جاسر 
حينما بحثت علي النت وجدت نفس الشئ الذي أرسلته بالتحديد


----------



## م/ مصطفي (24 مايو 2006)

مشكور جدا اخي / جاسر علي اهتمامك ..و كنت عاوز اقول انه في فعلا محرك اسمه prop fan وهو دمج بين محركين هم turbofan & turbopop من حيث عدد الريش و في twist في كل ريشه ...لاني فهمت من كلامك انك متعرفش محرك اسمه prop fan .

- الله اكبر ...اظاهر فعلا ان دكتور احمد فايز ..مشهور جدااا ..ربنا يكرمك اخي / مهندس طيار ..بس كنت عاوز اقولك ,انه ذي ما انت عارف الدكتور دا مش بيحط اسئله كده و خلاص ..و اسئلته كلها صعبه ..فانا قلت عصفور في الايد ....ههههه
علي العموم ربنا يستر .


----------



## مهندس طيار (24 مايو 2006)

ربنا معاك يا ايرو ديناميك 
انا خريج السنه الي فاتت من هندسة طيران امباه 
لذلك اكيــــــــــــــــــــــــد اعرف دكتور احمد فايز لأنه مع أنه أسئلته صعبه جدا جدا جدا لاكن اتحدي اي شخص يتخرج من الكليه ويكون لا يحب الدكتور احمد فايز 
لانه شديد علي الطلبه شدة الأب الذي يريد كل خير للأبنائه 
أرجوا حقا من الله ان يوفقك في امتحانك معه وإن الل هلا يضيع اجر من احسن عملا


----------



## م/ مصطفي (24 مايو 2006)

والله عندك حق ...فعلا الدكتور دا محبوب جداااااا ( بس في الامتحانات ...لالالا) ههههه

..بس في الواقع انا بحب دكتور مدبولي اكتر و اكتر الحقيقه ...بحب مادته جدااااا 

ادعيلي بقي اخي / مهندس طيار ...علشان اخلص انا كمان


----------



## مهندس طيار (24 مايو 2006)

ربنا يوفقك يا إيروا وان شاء الله تتم دراستك في هندسة علي كل خير بإذن الله 

دكتور مدبولي حقيقي رجل زي ما بيقولوا في انجلترا يستحق ان تخلع له القبعه وينحني المرء اعجابا بعلمه وأدبه 

يا أخي كفاية انوا بيمسح السابوره بأيده ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

و ولا يبخل علي حد ما فهمش انوا يعيد شرح الدرس كله مره اخري لكي يفهم


----------



## م/ مصطفي (24 مايو 2006)

والله عندك حق ..انت لو تعرف الدكتور دا عمل معايا ايه ..مش هتصدق ..الدكتور دا غير فيا حاجات كتييييييير ..حولني من واحد عاوز ينجح و خلاص لواحد عاوز يتفوق علشان يحقق حاجه في دماغه ..ربنا يكرمك يا رب 
و يرضي ينزل مشروع السنه اللي جايه علشان لو منزلش مشروع ...انا مش عارف هدخل مع مين و لا هيحصلي ايه ..ههههه 
انا علي فكره اسمي مصطفي


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (27 مايو 2006)

طب واحنا مالنا باسمك


----------



## مهندس طيار (27 مايو 2006)

عزيزي المهندس وليد سمير هوه كان بيقولي علي اسمه لاننا خريجين كليه واحده 
شكرا لمشاركتك


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (28 مايو 2006)

علي فكره هو زميل ليه ومع بعض في نفس السكشن


----------



## مهندس طيار (28 مايو 2006)

قول كده بقي 
يعني طلعنا احنا التلاته من نفس المعبد مستنقع علي الجندي 
معبد هندسة وتكنولجيا الطيران


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (28 مايو 2006)

ايوه وربنا يعينا


----------



## م/ مصطفي (29 مايو 2006)

ههههه ... بقي كده يا وليد ..ماشي لما اشوفك 
و انا مش هكلمك ..كفايه رد اخي/ مهندس طيران عليك ... الصراحه شكلك وحش اوي , ههههه .


----------



## م/ مصطفي (29 مايو 2006)

اخي/ مهندس طيران .... احب اطمنك و اقولك ان احنا امتحنا امتحان غير طبيعي ( منك لله يالي في بالي ) ..الصراحه قضي علينا بمتحان صعب جدااا 
و جاب بردوا اسئله عن اسم اول محرك من الTurbo jet & high by bass turbo fan & supersonic turbo fan 
و حاجات تانيه كتيير ...و مفيش و لا واحد من اللي اعرفهم ...سبحان الله 
يله حصل خير 
و الحسنه الوحيده في الامتحان دا ... هيا اني عملت الموضوع دا و اتعرفت عليك و علي اخي/ جاسر 
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس طيار (29 مايو 2006)

اخجلتم تواضعنا يا ايروا 
بالنسبه للامتحان دائما ما يحب احمد فايز ان يشعر جميع الطلبه ان بحر العلم واسع كي لا ينخدع احد بعلمه بل هذا سوف يجعلك تحاول جاهدا ان تبحث عن انواع المحركات التي لم تستطيع ان تجاوب عليها 
وهو اسلوب قمة في الذكاء ان يجعلك تبحث عن المعلومه لتثبت في عقلك 
وان لم تستطيع ان تجدها .في اي وقت لو وجدتها ثق تماما انك لن تنساها 
وبالمناسبة احمد فايز ليس كبير علي العلم وهو بنفسه يحب ان يستفيد من الطلبه كما يفيدهم ولذلك فهو قدوة في العلم يجب ان يتبعها طلابه 
دكتور احمد فايز كما علمت انه الان من نفس دفعته يوجد ما يقرب من 20 دكتور جامعي 
واسئل بنفسك الدكتور احمد فايز سوف يقول لك ان دفعته من اروع الدفعات


----------



## م/ مصطفي (29 مايو 2006)

من غير ما اسئله ...هو قالنا في المحاضرات ان دفعته كانت كويسه جدااا و قال ان الفاشل من دفعته بقي رجل اعمال كبير جدا دلوقتي ...
بس في حاجه ..
الناس كلها مش زي بعض ...يعني انا مثلا هدور علي اجابه الاسئله اللي معرفتهاش (لسبب واحد ..اني بحب الماده) اما واحد تاني مش بيحبها ما هيصدق يخلص من الامتحان ..
فبكده الدكتور فشل في انه يحبب الطالب دا في الماده ... و زاد العمليه سوء انه يجيب امتحان صعب فبكده الطالب هيعمل shift delet للماده كلها اول ما يخرج من اللجنه ...ههههه 
( انا الحقيقه بعمل كده في المواد اللي بكرها)


----------



## م/ مصطفي (29 مايو 2006)

المفروض الدكتور يختبر مدي فهم الطالب للماده و دا بيتم عن طريق اسئله تخاطب العقل و صدقني بتكون اسئله بسيطه بس لو الواحد يفكر صح 

اما ان الدكتور يجيب امتحان صعب ...بكده هو بيكرهني في الماده و مش بيسيب اي ذكري كويسه ليها 

و لا انا غلطان ؟؟


----------



## مهندس طيار (29 مايو 2006)

ههههههههههه للاسف صح 
بس اتحداك انك تتخرج من الكليه بتكره احمد فايز 
بالمناسبه دكتور احمد فايز بيكره الطلبه في اليوم الي دخلوا فيه الكليه في التيرم الاول من البكالريوس 
لاكن لا يوجد راسب واحد في التيرم التاني بل بالعكس كل الطلبه تحبه جدا وتقدره في التيرم الثاني 
وغدا لا ناظره قريب 
بالنسبه للامتحنات يكفيك فخرا ان دكتور احمد فايز يمتحنك لان امريكا تتمني انوا يدرس للطلبه بتاعتها 
ولو كان بيجيب امتحنات صعبه فا هذا لانه يحب ( تكون الطلبه بتاعته رجاله ) 
وبالمناسبه كل امتحناته سهله للطالب المتدرب جيدا علي المسائل ( يا عم ده احنا كنا في ثانويه عامه بنتبدهل اكتر من كده ) في الفيزياء 
بالمناسبه انا جيبت معاه مقبول لاكن كلمة حق هو دكتور متميز وليس موجود في هندسة طيران القاهره وهي ميزه لكليتنا 
وما اضاع الله اجر من احس عملا 
اطلت عليك لاكن اعزرني فا حقا انا احبه ( ولاونه بهدلني )


----------



## مهندس طيار (29 مايو 2006)

ههههههههههه للاسف صح 
بس اتحداك انك تتخرج من الكليه بتكره احمد فايز 
بالمناسبه دكتور احمد فايز بيكره الطلبه في اليوم الي دخلوا فيه الكليه في التيرم الاول من البكالريوس 
لاكن لا يوجد راسب واحد في التيرم التاني بل بالعكس كل الطلبه تحبه جدا وتقدره في التيرم الثاني 
وغدا لا ناظره قريب 
بالنسبه للامتحنات يكفيك فخرا ان دكتور احمد فايز يمتحنك لان امريكا تتمني انوا يدرس للطلبه بتاعتها 
ولو كان بيجيب امتحنات صعبه فا هذا لانه يحب ( تكون الطلبه بتاعته رجاله ) 
وبالمناسبه كل امتحناته سهله للطالب المتدرب جيدا علي المسائل ( يا عم ده احنا كنا في ثانويه عامه بنتبدهل اكتر من كده ) في الفيزياء 
بالمناسبه انا جيبت معاه مقبول لاكن كلمة حق هو دكتور متميز وليس موجود في هندسة طيران القاهره وهي ميزه لكليتنا 
وما اضاع الله اجر من احس عملا 
اطلت عليك لاكن اعزرني فا حقا انا احبه ( ولاونه بهدلني )


----------



## م/ مصطفي (29 مايو 2006)

يا سيدي انا والله مش بكره اوي ذي ما انت فاكر ... (انا بكره بس من الامتحانات اللي بيحطها ) ..

و بعدين انت بتقارن فيزياء الثانويه بلاي بناخده !!!! ... حراااااااام عليك هههههه 
و بعدين تصدق بمين ...الدكتور دا بيصعب عليا جداا من كميه الدعوات اللي بيخدها بعد الامتحان و اكيد انت عارف كده ... و متحولش تقنعني انك مدعتش عليه بعد الامتحان ( مع انك بتحبه اوي اهو ) بس اكيد داعيت عليه ههههه


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (30 مايو 2006)

والله المشكله الواحد مش عارف يدخل مع معين مشروع يا مهندس


----------



## مهندس طيار (30 مايو 2006)

عايز ماده علميه قويه جدا جدا خش مع احمد فايز بس هايفليك ....... يعني اعرف انك مش هاتنام ولا يوم واحد من اول السنه الدراسيه حتي اخرها 
عايز تريح بالك وتضمن تقدير خش مع هاني نجم هايدلعك 
عايز واحد تتخرج تقعد تقول حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيك يا دكتور وممكن تقتله ؟؟؟؟ عرفت هوه مين ؟
دكتور مدبولي كل الناس بتنتظره كل عام لاكنه بيخذلهم وما بينزلش مشروع 
او بينزل مشروع ويلغيه 
الصيفي زفت ووائل دكتور انا باحبه جدا جدا جدا لانه رجل عملي جدا ومحترم بمعني الكلمه 
وربنا يوفقك 
اسمع كلامي اوعي تدخل اي مشروع من غير ما تعمل صلاة استخاره 
عليك بالاستخاره والله هاتريحك قوي قوي


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (1 يونيو 2006)

طيب كتر خيرك علي الافاده


----------



## م/ مصطفي (1 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله
كيفك اخي/ مهندس طيار ايه اخبارك و عامل ايه ؟ ان شاء الله تكون بخير

معاك حق جداااا في كلامك ...بس كنت عاوز اضيف حاجه بسيطه 

علشان تدخل مشروع .. لازم تسال نفسك سوال بسيط ..ما هو المشروع اللي هتقدر تدي فيه اكتر و تقدر تكمله للاخر .. بمنعي اخر لازم تعرف قدرات نفسك و ايه اللي انت متميز فيه و ايه اللي انت ...هههه 

يعني متدبسش نفسك مع دكتور جامد و انت اصلا مش بتحب مادته ..او مش بتحبه هو شخصيا 
انا من وجهه نظري لازم تحب الاتنين ..الدكتزر و الماده .
و لو بتحب الماده و الدكتور ميهمكش اي كلام بيتقال عن الدكتور دا انه صعب و مشروعه بيكون صعب اوي و الكلام دا .. اتكل علي الله و خوش ...بس طبعا كل دا بعد الاستخاره زي ما قال اخونا/ مهندس طيران


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (2 يونيو 2006)

كتر خيرك يا ايرو انت اكتر واحد عارف اللي فيها


----------



## مهندس طيار (2 يونيو 2006)

اضافة وليس تعديل علي كلامك يا أيروا 
من المهم ان تكون تحب الماده وتحب الدكتور ايضا 
ولاكن الاهم هو ان تكون علي قدر المسؤليه في هذا المشروع 
هل تستطيع ان تعطي ما يطلب منك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وهذه اهم نقطه وكما قلت بالظبط يا عزيزي ايروا هل تستطيع ان تمتلك الاراده لتكمل المشروع علي اكمل وجه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
والله كنت ابحث جاهدا لكي ادخل مع دكتور احمد فايز في مشروع التخرج بأي طريقه من الطرق 
ولاكن كان هناك رفض غير مباشر من اعضاء المشروع 
وبعد صلاة الاستخاره 
اتعرض علي والله ثلاث مرات ان ادخل في المشروع لاكن الله كان قد اختار لي ان ادخل مع دكتور هاني نجم ولثقتي في الله رفضت الدخول في مشروع دكتور احمد فايز ثلاث مرات 
بعد ما كنت ابحث بكل السبل الدخول مع دكتور احمد فايز لما يقرب من العام ( من التيرم الثاني في سنه تالته حتي اوائل شهر 10 في سنه رابعه ) 
الاستخاره اهم شئ 
والله الموفق 
وفققكم الله لما فيه الخير لكم وللمسلمين جميعا


----------



## Ahmed shawki (28 يوليو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eldaly (11 أكتوبر 2006)

الى على الجندى والى اخى السائل عن المحركات اليكم هذا الموقع
http://www.keveney.com/Engines.html
وشكرا


----------



## hamada86 (25 أبريل 2007)

شكرا أوى عالموضوع


----------



## TURBOFAN (25 أبريل 2007)

صباح الفل يا رجاله
انا كان مشروعي مع بروفيسير احمد فايز وكل اجوبة اسالتك حتلاقيها في مشروعنا سنة 2003(تصميم التربوفان) (باين من اسمي مش كده)
لو رجعت للمشروع في المكتبه حتلاقي داتا بيز لكل المحركات في العالم مطبوعه و على سي دي ولي عاملها م / يحي زين العابدين وكانت قويه جدا جدا
وبالنسبه للمشروع قبل ماتختار الموضوع او الدكتور اختار الجروب الي معاك لانك حتعيش معاهم اكتر من اخواتك فلو انتو مش مكملين بعض ومتفاهمين مع بعض حيكون مشروعكم متميز

واضحكم في السنه بتاعتنا كان دكتور مدبولي اول مره يجي الكليه وكان بيدرس سنه اولى باين وكان نازل بمشرع سميليتور ومحدش دخل معاه المشروع عشان كنا فاكرينو كفتجي بس حقيقه لما شفنى مشاريعه بعد كده عرفنا ان احنا كنا مش فاهمين حاجه
وبالنسبه للدكاتره انا مش سامع سيرة ادواررد بيه هوا راح فين لان الراجل ده مشكله وفعلا عالم
واقولكم شوية معلومات غريبه
احمد فايز وبهجات ومدبولي دفعه واحد واول دفعتهم(1970) كان جلال بهجات(الدفعه دي كلها جاب جيد جداا)
هاني نجم اول الثانويه العامه
ادوارد ما سفرش برا مصر خالص
احمد فايز درس في بلدان كتير جدا (اكيد قالكو عليه)
واسالكم الفاتحه للدكتور عاطف حسنين الاب الروحي لهندسه( 2 )


----------

